# Union Force vs K2 auto vs Burton Cartel vs Drake f60 vs Technine MFM pro



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

For the past few weeks Ive been riding my wonder stick (darkstar with autos) and decided to change it up a bit. I started by taking off my autos and putting my forces in the same stance (width and angle)and rode around the hill a full day hitting steeps, rails, jumps everything. I also had the opportunity to ride a 155 ride DH with burton cartels, and a K2 darkstar with drake f 60s, all within this past weekend, so here we go

09 K2 auto- on 08 Darkstar 155
thus far they seem to be the most reliable bindings Ive ever used. The highback is a little shorter than your typical freestyle bindings but the forward lean in the furthest position back is almost non existent, which works well for my style. They ratchet quickly, the cable system is awesome and locks me in perfectly. These bindings are cushier than anything Ive used yet, though the ankle straps dont quite compare to those of the union forces these are certainly my favorite bindings. Gas pedal is really soft, straps have great hold, havent had the cap strap slip once and I had no ankle fatigue all day.

09 Union Force- on 08 Darkstar 155
My personal experience with these bindings is that the forward lean in the most set back position is almost to the point of Cartels. it was a little more than I was used to which had a negative effect on my confidence as I was going off of jumps today. I would get mid air and start to flail a little or not hit with enough speed. The heel straps are like pillows and the cap straps have a little problem with slipping up the toe. These bindings are fairly soft and have nice response as well as incredibly well padded baseplates and gas pedals. all around a great binding if you can tolerate forward lean, just something Im going to have to get used to

08 Burton Cartels on 09 Ride DH 155
Insane forward lean, my thighs started to burn after my first run. but otherwise good binding, I felt held in securely, the toe cap distributed pressure over the toe nicely and the bindings had great response. a little easier to ride than the forces, the highbacks seemed a little shorter and stiffer. The most neutral position the binding had sent me into a "ready" stance with knees bent. I did a few runs with this board and steadily got more used to the bindings but not something I would personally spend my money on

07 Drake F60 on 05 or 06 Darkstar 154
The darkstar was a little wider than my board so that accounts for the difficulty in transitioning from toe to heel, but I found the highback on these bindings to be obnoxiously stiff. They didnt give at all, which is not a great binding for park but better suited for all mountain. The straps were rather thin and created a few pressure points around my ankle and I definitely felt impacts a little more because of the lack of cushioning on this model. Not a binding I really enjoyed riding.

08 Technine MFM pro on 06 bataleon enemy 157
The MFM pros had their ups and downs. the ups were that it was an incredibly adjustable binding that was well cushioned, had great hold, nice flex and very stylish graphics. The bad was that not a single piece on this was factory loctite'd and the "T" screws would work themselves off the ankle straps no matter how much loctite was used. I lost a toe strap and an ankle strap on these bindings and decided I wasnt patient enough to wait for technine to mail me things and miss out on my chance to board. Ive heard numerous complaints identical in nature spanning across all of their models and I wouldnt recommend technine bindings if you ride alot


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

Good to hear on The K2 Autos got a pair comming to match up my Bataleon Jam, how far does the forward lean max out , I am old school and realy crank the lean personaly if I keep my knees bent and body loose I find you don't get the leg burn but get super responsivenes from heelside carves to toeside.

Have you any reviews on the bataleon Enemy elswhere in the revew forums, love to see your feedabck on it.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the autos max out at 24 degrees if Im reading the highback right.

and I did write up the enemy
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/9419-look-what-ups-guy-brought-me.html


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks heaps I'll check it out.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i spent a lot of time trying to figure out how the toe strap of the forces shud be strapped on...i was really confused at the beginning...

thanks to some people on this forum and sierra's forum....ive figured it out and have never had a toe strap slipping up....

heres a link to the thread with picture on how to properly put on the toe strap...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/14081-union-force-bindings-3.html
________
WEB SHOWS


----------

